# My Fitness Pal...?



## lace&pearls

Just wondering if anyone has tried MFP? I had no idea it was free until today! I have been paying £22 (roughly) a month for weight watchers mainly just for the app :-/ eep I wish I'd known about this before!

I lost about 7lbs just before xmas which I was chuffed with. Since xmas I have just been doing it on and off, (mostly off!) but I have managed to keep it off (last time I check I had) so I had been thinking of cancelling my WW subscription as I haven't been going to meetings and I don't diet everyday. To be honest, I hope this doesn't sound like a bad attitude, but that kind of suits me, maybe I'm delusional but I would like to lose about a stone (and see how I get on from there) I believe I need to lose about a stone to be within my healthy BMI, but I don't want it to consume my life/be the be all and end all. I do like WW so I am a bit scared to cancel the subscription, BUT I really resent paying the money for it (that is a lot to me!) and I find going to the meeting a bit of a chore if I'm honest.

Ah not sure what to do - should I cancel my WW in favour of MFP? .. was hoping to get some honest reviews of MFP?


----------



## ImSoTired

I've never tried weight watchers or anything else but I will say that MFP helped me a lot! Before getting pregnant I lost about 30 lbs using MFP. I loved it. I'm just trying to get back into it now because after the baby I really need to lose weight again.:dohh:


----------



## hellohefalump

I love mfp I've lost ten kilos since march using it


----------



## helen_beee

I use MFP religiously, I could not have lost all my baby weight without it. I'm not at my goal weight but that's because I didn't factor in that muscle weighs more than fat and I'm much more toned now than when I set it. I cannot say enough good things about MFP, it has totally changed my life - well MFP and Jillian Michaels combined! xx


----------



## seoj

I use a similar app (loseit) and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. It helped me lose the baby weight and then some... then I fell "off the wagon" and gained back 5lbs- oops. But that was my own fault- so I'm back on it again... although struggling a bit more this time to stick with it and it's harder to lose those last few lbs than it was the first time for sure! But loseit was free too- and so easy- just track food (calories) and workouts... certainly helped motive me to workout harder too as the more calories I burn the more I can eat! LOL. Best of luck- I've heard good things about MFP too :)


----------



## lace&pearls

ah thanks ladies! this is making me seriously consider cancelling WW. If I'm just using the app I imagine it's more or less the same? just that WW converts it into points... and charges you money for it. I'm just a bit scared I'll cancel it and regret it :blush: lol


----------



## Squidge

If you've got WW online then change it to esource only which still lets you keep the tracker etc and its only £6.95 a month. That way you can track on MFP for a coup&#322;e of weeks to see if it works for you. If it does, great, you can cancel it. If it doesn't then obviously you can go back to WW as you didn't cancel it :)

Forgot to say how to change it :blush: I'm presuming you've set up an account on the weight watchers website (you must have if you've got access to all the tracker etc) so you need to log into your account settings and edit subscription, it'll be in there to change it to esource 1 month).


----------



## sausages

I love mfp! I didn't even full it in every day, but it has helped me just become more generally aware of what I'm eating. The fact hat you an just scan barcodes in is the best feature to my mind. I love it!


----------



## lace&pearls

Squidge said:


> If you've got WW online then change it to esource only which still lets you keep the tracker etc and its only £6.95 a month. That way you can track on MFP for a coup&#322;e of weeks to see if it works for you. If it does, great, you can cancel it. If it doesn't then obviously you can go back to WW as you didn't cancel it :)
> 
> Forgot to say how to change it :blush: I'm presuming you've set up an account on the weight watchers website (you must have if you've got access to all the tracker etc) so you need to log into your account settings and edit subscription, it'll be in there to change it to esource 1 month).

brlliant idea!!!!! Thank You!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mummytobe85

helen_beee said:


> I use MFP religiously, I could not have lost all my baby weight without it. I'm not at my goal weight but that's because I didn't factor in that muscle weighs more than fat and I'm much more toned now than when I set it. I cannot say enough good things about MFP, it has totally changed my life - well MFP and Jillian Michaels combined! xx

I second that!!!

Just to add that i loved using MFP but need to get back to using it as i love being able to track of what i eat and how much exercising i do x


----------



## Tink_

I love MFP - it's helped me loads. Hope you find what works for you x


----------



## Cherrybump

i was using MFP before i fell pregnant i lose 2 stone. Now im having trouble stick to a diet (life style change) again. I do have this on my phone and started using it again last week, I have to lose total of 60 pounds to get to the right bmi weight


----------



## lace&pearls

I cancelled WW today! I've been using MFP for a few days and lost 2lbs :happydance: I don't know if it will stay off as I'm being a bit naughty over weekend (oops! lol) but I'm pleased with how my first week has gone - in fact I think it might be easier than WW as at least you can roughly estimate if you're allowed a certain food from looking at the product info, whereas WW I wouldn't have a clue how many points were in things without the app. I'm also finding the MFP app has more food in the database. 

Am very pleased with it overall! Thanks your advice ladies x :flower:


----------

